# IBS, Anxiety in the Car



## RVandy (Mar 27, 2015)

I am 29. Anxious, Type A Personality. I've had stomach issues for about 11 years. My mother has the same issues. I've had "accidents" throughout my life that exacerbate my anxiety about my IBS symptoms. Currently, I am struggling with my anxiety about pooping my pants in my car. I keep adult diapers in the car. I do think a lot of my problems are completely driven from my anxiety. Just the thought of having the diaper in the car makes me feel more in control of my issues. I am extremely social and have anxiety about going in the car with other people, taking cabs, flights, etc. I often mask my symptoms with Imodium. I refuse to let this ruin and control my life. I have to work everyday at not letting my anxiety ruin me. When things get out of control, I find that healthy life style choices help:: eating healthy, sleeping, exercising, minimizing caffeine and alcohol really helps. I also think cognitive behavior therapy for anxiety is key. I urge you to fight through your issues. You have one life to live. Make it count, people! You've got this!


----------



## Angelogs (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello! We are exactly alike from lomotil to diapers. I am 25 and we share the same misery. Apparently this is not a common disorder here in the Philippines, so nice meeting you RVandy hope we can talk soon.


----------



## unir1 (Jun 10, 2015)

I just joined the IBS Help and Support Group today. I never knew so many people out there are suffering from this same problem. I've never met these people but I feel we are all friends and family already, going through and fighting difficult situations everyday. Being in a traffic jam is probably one of the worst situations we all get to face. After reading numerous posts in the forum, I am much relieved, encouraged, and hopeful! Thanks for sharing and good luck to all of us here!!


----------

